# Roanoke, VA - Help Wanted (Not snow removal)



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Next week I will be in Roanoke and I am looking for 3-4 guys to help me load a couple trucks. If you or any of your employees are looking for extra work please contact me. At one site we'll be loading audio equipment (a lot of it) and at the second site we'll be loading everything from computers to boat motors.

I'm expecting the job to last at least 8 hours, perhaps more depending upon how things go.
Everyone will be paid cash at the end of the day.

PM me or e-mail me at majorleaguelawn AT gmail DOT com 

The exact dates are yet to be determined but right now I'm looking at February 6th.

I'll also post this on Lawnsite and Craig's List.

Thanks!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mods - I am all done with this job so this thread can be deleted. Thanks!


----------

